# بعض الاسئلة عن الطاقة الشمسية



## محمد عايض النفيعي (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

لدي شريحة 100 وات وبطارية 100 امبير كم احتاج من الوقت لشحنها 

ارجو وضع معادلة حسابية ؟

عند شحن البطارية بالكامل هل من الافضل استخدامها بالكامل ام استخدام 80% واعادة الشحن مرة اخرى ؟

شاكر و مقدر جهودكم و مساعدتكم 
​


----------



## إبن جبير (8 مارس 2010)

محمد عايض النفيعي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته​
> 
> لدي شريحة 100 وات وبطارية 100 امبير كم احتاج من الوقت لشحنها ​
> ارجو وضع معادلة حسابية ؟​
> ...


 

الأخ الكريم عائض السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :
أنت لديك لوح سعته 100 وات وجهده أكيد 12 فولت وسعة البطارية 100 أمبير ساعة.
إذن التيار = 100÷12 = 8 أمبير تقريباً 
أنت بحاجة لـ 12 ساعة لشحن البطارية أي أن : 8×12= 96 أمبير ساعة.
ويفضل أن تسحب التيار من البطارية بحيث لا تتركها تتفرغ تماماً لأن ذلك سوف ينقص من عمرها الإفتراضي .
إذا كان لديك حمل كبير بإمكانك زيادة الألواح وزيادة البطاريات، بالتوفيق ولك تحياتي.


----------



## محمد عايض النفيعي (10 مارس 2010)

الف شكر استاذي ابن جبير

لدي سؤال اخر وكذلك احتاج مسئله حسابية لكي اتعلم 

لدي بطارية 100 امبير و مشحونه تماما ولدي جهاز قوته 100 وات كم ساعه سوفا يعمل هذا الجهاز ؟


----------



## وسام العمودي (16 يونيو 2011)

ماهي سعات الالواح الشمسية بالوات


----------

